# How do I install FreeBSD on a Mac G4?



## jacatone (May 23, 2011)

Got an old Mac OSX 10.4 PowerPC desktop. Where would I find directions on how to install FreeBSD on this machine? Thanks.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 24, 2011)

Which processor is that? Motorola or IBM?


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2011)

It should not matter whether the processor is made by Motorola or IBM, the PPC Instruction set must be the same.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/powerpc
http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn/ppcinstall.txt


----------



## sossego (Jun 30, 2011)

What model is it? Which CPU?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827

On the mailing list, Tingo and Whitehorn developed a way of booting two different installations of FreeBSD. Subscribe to it.


----------

